# Found pigeon in Charlton, MA



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi everyone - 

Two nights ago a pigeon showed up on the back roof of our house, which is odd - as we live in a very rural area, in the middle of the woods, and we've never seen a pigeon. Low and behold it has a yellow band on each leg. We've been leaving rice and water for it on the lowest part of the roof that we can reach safely - and once we leave it descends and eats and drinks. 

I've tried to get a glimpse of the coding on the bands but every time I head outside to look the pigeon climbs higher up the roof. I was able to use my wife's camera to zoom in and I can clearly discern Bristol County RPC on one of the leg bands...the other leg band only looks to have the letter "M" on it. There is other coding on the band with RPC printed on it - but I can't digitally zoom in enough...it might be the tail end of a code with the digits "009". 

The bird spent the night Wednesday night on the roof. Was still there in the morning, and still there when we got home from work/school on Thursday. After we fed it last night - it left. We thought it's pit stop was finished and it was finally heading home. But - it apparently came back during the night. It's here again this morning - perched up on the roof, we brought it food and water and it came down and ate/drank when we left. 

I'm concerned about hawks, we have plenty around here. But it's also been out in the rain, thunder/lightning, etc. For a domestic animal - not a fun situation. I'd try and get it down myself - but it's on a very steep roof and keeps retreating higher and higher...So I'd like someone to come and get it! I'm also a tad bit concerned about "culling" as I've read some stories about "lost" racing pigeons returned to owners - so I'm a little hesitant to keep searching the Bristol County RPC route. Ideally I'd like someone who would rescue it. Keeping it is out of the question according to the wife...though my kids have already named it...If anyone has any contact area for my neck of the woods - it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over this bird. 

Please get the bird contained. It is domestic and lost and used to being housed and fed. It may not have energy, or/and be hungry and not able to return home. It is also a sitting duck for a hawk attack. We also need the complete band number to find its owner.

You can feed it under a trap, like an upside down laundry basket- propped up with a stick and string. Once the bird is under basket/cage/crate, pull string to drop basket. Do not leave seed anywhere else. Keep bird contained until further notice.

PLEASE provide fresh drinking water and bird seed, rice is not enough to sustain health.*


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok - laundry basket trap MacGyvered and in position on the ground. I've relocated the food and water...I'll keep you posted. Right now, he's having none of it...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please don't use rice as bait, pigeon seed mix or wild bird seed will be a motivator.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you know where he roosts at night, like on the edge of the roof, if the roof edge is not very high, you may be able to use a ladder,(set up ahead of time), to go up and grab him in the dark. Pigeons can't see well in the dark, so won't usually fly off. I have been able to grab them this way at night.


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

I picked up some pigeon/dove feed so we should be all set with that. 

I've upgraded my "trap" to the neighbors cage/dog crate on the lowest area of the roof where it's relatively level. I've set the food and water up in that with a rope on the door so i can pull it shut from below. The pigeon has snooped around a bit...but hasn't gone in yet...it's a little skittish...understandably. 

A close call with a hawk circling around a little earlier this afternoon - but I went outside and made my presence known, and my daughter yelled at it for added effect...it flew on.


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> If you know where he roosts at night, like on the edge of the roof, if the roof edge is not very high, you may be able to use a ladder,(set up ahead of time), to go up and grab him in the dark. Pigeons can't see well in the dark, so won't usually fly off. I have been able to grab them this way at night.


I would...but it seems to like to roost at the highest point of the roof up against the house...it's a really steep incline, otherwise, I'd go up and get him. Having to hold anything going up/down on that roof - let alone a bird - is a challenge.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TredH20 said:


> I picked up some pigeon/dove feed so we should be all set with that.
> 
> I've upgraded my "trap" to the neighbors cage/dog crate on the lowest area of the roof where it's relatively level. I've set the food and water up in that with a rope on the door so i can pull it shut from below. The pigeon has snooped around a bit...but hasn't gone in yet...it's a little skittish...understandably.
> 
> A close call with a hawk circling around a little earlier this afternoon - but I went outside and made my presence known, and my daughter yelled at it for added effect...it flew on.


*Thank you for your help, hope he traps soon. Hunger is the motivator. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TredH20 said:


> I would...but it seems to like to roost at the highest point of the roof up against the house...it's a really steep incline, otherwise, I'd go up and get him. Having to hold anything going up/down on that roof - let alone a bird - is a challenge.


I hear ya. I have been lucky in that they seem to like to roost on the lower part, which is high enough, near the gutter. It's near the loft and they know my birds are in there. This only works because I can set up a ladder on the back deck, so it makes it not so high. What you're doing sounds as though it may work.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the bird. Hope he gets hungry so you catch and protect him soon.


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just an update...

Still trying to catch this bird. They are much smarter than they look! He's been in and out of the cage few times - but always just a second too late to close the door before he runs out of it. I have had the door closed a few times with rope, but he muscles out of the door before I can get up there to secure the lock. To make it trickier...the pigeon leaves for hours every afternoon...don't know where he goes...but he comes back at dusk or later. He's been sleeping on the upper roof, tucked in between our solar panels. Every time I have a failed capture - it takes a little while for him to warm up to us again. I've been within 3 feet of him on our deck, contemplating just grabbing him...I did get a better glance at the number on his tag -it says 0704 in big numbers with a bunch of smaller print that seems to be smudged or dirty...it does say AU in tiny font on it...and of course Bristol County RPC. It's been cold at night - so I'm really trying to get him in this cage...but he does not want any part of it. 

I'm still trying though - just going to get a little tricky now that the work week will be starting up again...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any way you can put a strong magnet on the cage and door, so that when he gets in and the door is closed, he can't push his way out?


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Got him! I was able to rig up the rope differently so that when I pulled on it - it held stronger, enough time for my wife to get in and latch the door shut. 

He's nervous...keeps walking back and forth through his water bowl...but he's eating and drinking. 

So - it looks like his tag says - AU 2009 0704 Bristol County RPC. Any thoughts?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for your persistence! Someone here may be able to identify him from his band. Glad he is eating and drinking.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In searching online, this is the club I come up with. The club secretary should be able to help. If the owner tells you to feed him for a few days and then release him so he will go home. Please don't do that. He would have gone home if he could have. He may be lost, and would never make it home. That owner doesn't care enough about his birds. Good job by the way! 


Club Name	:	BRISTOL COUNTY RPC
Club Code	:	BRISTOL COUNTY RPC
Club Secretary	:	BUTCH SANTOS
City	:	FALL RIVER
State	:	MA
Phone No.	:	508-678-2712


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with Jay3. Please please do not release the bird. He would have gone home before were he able. The owner does not care about him if he advises feed and release. Would prefer to see him adopted out. Or if you choose you might wish to adopt him. We got into pigeons after rescuing an injured feral, Phoebe, who was our love for eight years and changed our lives wonderfully.


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, that's the number I originally tried calling. It's out of service...are there any animal rescues in MA that you know of?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, I'm sorry. Can you try this one? I think it's the same club. If not, I'm sure they can give you the right number.


Fall River Racing Pigeon Club
870 Meridian St
Fall River, MA 02720-4686
(508) 673-9096


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

So far - no luck with making any contact from anyone in the Bristol County RPC...it's like they don't exist. 

I've started reaching out to animal rescues, sanctuaries, Tufts, etc...

With the cold, wind, rain of Hermine battering MA the past couple of days the little guy has been in the cage in my garage...but he looks depressed. At least it's warm, dry, and safe in there. I've added a mirror to the cage so that he can have some company during the day while we are way at work/school.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How does the bird react to the mirror? Is it a good sized mirror?
Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TredH20 said:


> With the cold, wind, rain of Hermine battering MA the past couple of days the little guy has been in the cage in my garage...but he looks depressed. At least it's warm, dry, and safe in there. I've added a mirror to the cage so that he can have some company during the day while we are way at work/school.


*Thank you for your continuing care of this bird. Does your garage have access to light, some windows? If it is dark, he will not react much and seem depressed, he will need some sunshine/light. *


----------



## TredH20 (Sep 2, 2016)

So good news! 

I was able to find a pigeon owner who was willing to bring the pigeon into his own flock. A co-worker had a pigeon show up at his mother-in-laws house a few months ago, and was able to use this person to rescue that pigeon. My co-worker mentioned the pigeon that we found to him, and he said he would help out as well. He said was going to try and touch base with the club first - he apparently knows a few people who belong to that club, to see if the owner wanted the bird back. If not, he would care for the bird. He said he was a little surprised that the bird was still racing at 7 years old and that I haven't been able to get in touch with anyone. So he came and picked the little guy up yesterday. I'm a little disappointed...I started to get attached to him - as did my kids...they were a little teary eyed to see him go. My daughter named him Piggy...as he was a very messy eater. I had parakeets when I was a kid - so this sort of took me back to that...granted this thing was a parakeet on steroids! So he'll be missed - but we're glad we were able to get him out of the bad weather and keep him safe from the hawks and fisher cats that we have roaming. I also want to thank all of you for helping guide me and walk me through containing and caring for the bird! You're a great community and asset for people who have no experience and end up finding these guys!

To respond to Jay3 - he was a little nervous about the mirror at first I think...but he settled right in and would sit on a brick that I placed in the cage right in front of the mirror and just stare.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. And for helping him/her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks very much for helping him/her get a good home!


----------

